# kc8qpu 2021 in South Carolina



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

Well this is my second full year of serious lawn care. Bermuda Tifway in Lyman South Carolina. I will try to keep a better journal and pictures this year. I am excited as new to me this year is a McLane reel mower. I have replaced the old tired Briggs engine with a new Predator Harbor Freight special. This is a nice 10 blade reel so hoping to get some really nice cuts with it.



The soil temps have been slowly rising. Last week they hit 60. My yard was about 1/3 green this morning.





Well today I decided I was going to Scalp the yard. I ended up borrowing my neighbors Tru-Cut to do this. He has already scalped his and because his needs to be backlapped he told me to just use his. Here is the results.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

We have had plenty of rain. Warm temps in the mid 60' to low 70's. Here are a few pictures from 1 week after the Scalp.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks good so far. Any insight into what your HOC you plan on maintaining?


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

Topcat said:


> Looks good so far. Any insight into what your HOC you plan on maintaining?


As short as possible! 😁 I literally just gave it its first cut last night and I think it's set at 3/4". Hard to tell right now. I will get a more exact measurement the more the grass grows and greens up. Planning on doing another leveling project as well.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

Nice fresh cut and trim today. I am really enjoying how my yard is starting to look cutting it with this reel mower. Still hard to measure the HOC but it seems to be about 1/2". I think I with level the yard the first part of May.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

I had to leave out of town this morning for work for a few days. Wow am I really liking how this grass is coming in this year. The best I can tell my reel mower is cutting 1/2"


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

Well so far I am not sure what is going on with the corner of my yard next to my driveway? The rest of the yard is not looking to bad.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

Fresh cut tonight. We got over an inch of rain yesterday.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

This first picture was taken before the fresh cut. 


Next two pictures are after a fresh cut. I wish I knew what is going on with the patch in the corner by the driveway?


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Looking good. I'd stick a screwdriver into the soil and probe around to see if there is gravel concrete or something else causing your issues in the corner.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

Topcat said:


> Looking good. I'd stick a screwdriver into the soil and probe around to see if there is gravel concrete or something else causing your issues in the corner.


Good point. I will try that today.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

Topcat said:


> Looking good. I'd stick a screwdriver into the soil and probe around to see if there is gravel concrete or something else causing your issues in the corner.


Sure enough. All kinds of stuff under that corner. Guess I will be digging that up?


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

kc8qpu092200 said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good. I'd stick a screwdriver into the soil and probe around to see if there is gravel concrete or something else causing your issues in the corner.
> ...


Nothing worse than having to dig into a lawn that looks great. Just be sure to save as much of the sod by cutting it out and set it aside before digging. Recovery will go quicker that way.


----------



## jsams22 (Apr 20, 2021)

@kc8qpu092200 Hey there, nice job. I am west of you in Gville. How are you liking the Predator swap? Was it a pure swap? Did you have to change anything? Or did it bolt right on?

I snagged a Mclane off FB yesterday and the top of the tank it rusted out around the gas cap, bowl in carb was rusted, etc.... Tank is $75 alone, carb is $20 off Amazon. If I am getting close to $95 for just a tank and carb, im close to the $140 for a brand new engine.

Would love your thoughts. thanks!


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

jsams22 said:


> @kc8qpu092200 Hey there, nice job. I am west of you in Gville. How are you liking the Predator swap? Was it a pure swap? Did you have to change anything? Or did it bolt right on?
> 
> I snagged a Mclane off FB yesterday and the top of the tank it rusted out around the gas cap, bowl in carb was rusted, etc.... Tank is $75 alone, carb is $20 off Amazon. If I am getting close to $95 for just a tank and carb, im close to the $140 for a brand new engine.
> 
> Would love your thoughts. thanks!


No it was not just a swap. I had to get longer bolts and added some washers for spacers. The problem is the drive pulley off the motor hits that clutch bracket. So you have to raise the engine. I also had to buy a new drive pulley. The Predator engine I purchased had a larger drive shaft than the Briggs. Overall I could not be more happy with it. It's reliable and cuts fantastic.


----------



## jsams22 (Apr 20, 2021)

kc8qpu092200 said:


> jsams22 said:
> 
> 
> > @kc8qpu092200 Hey there, nice job. I am west of you in Gville. How are you liking the Predator swap? Was it a pure swap? Did you have to change anything? Or did it bolt right on?
> ...


Do you mind sharing the drive pulley you got?


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

jsams22 said:


> kc8qpu092200 said:
> 
> 
> > jsams22 said:
> ...


I bought it at Tractor Supply. If I remember correctly it was a 2-1/2" diameter. The reason I needed a new one was the new motor has a 3/4" shaft. The Briggs had a 5/8" shaft. Besides there was no way that old pulley was coming off that Briggs.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

I know it will never be a lawn of the month. But I am really happy how it has turned out so far. We are suppose to get a lot of rain this week. So after the ground softens a little I will dig up that corner next to the driveway. I am pretty sure it is a bunch of concrete drops from when they poured the driveway.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

Topcat said:


> kc8qpu092200 said:
> 
> 
> > Topcat said:
> ...


Well after a copius amount of rain I decided to finally dig up my dead spot. Just as I thought. Concrete after concrete and a nice QT cup.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

About a week after I uncovered the concrete.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

Almost time to top dress again. For the first time I actually had some neighbors waking by that stopped. They were touching the lawn and walking on it. When I walked out of the garage the lady apologized and told me she had to touch the grass and walk on it to see if it was real grass.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Coming along nicely! You're not too far from me. I'm in Duncan off 290 and Reidville.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

Keepin It Reel said:


> Coming along nicely! You're not too far from me. I'm in Duncan off 290 and Reidville.


Thanks. We used to live off of 296 in Sweetwater Hills.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

kc8qpu092200 said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> > Coming along nicely! You're not too far from me. I'm in Duncan off 290 and Reidville.
> ...


That's right around the corner from me. I'm in River Falls.


----------



## harmonjw (May 29, 2020)

Keepin It Reel said:


> kc8qpu092200 said:
> 
> 
> > Keepin It Reel said:
> ...


Ha that is funny. I am off 290 and Old Spartanburg Highway in Rivermist. I play river falls quite frequently and will be there Friday with some friends and Saturday for a tournament.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

harmonjw said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> > kc8qpu092200 said:
> ...


That's awesome man. Small world!

I just started playing golf and quite frankly I suck at it but it's fun. Trying to fix my nasty slice and try to get some practice in at our driving range when I can.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

Not a whole lot changing or improving at this point.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

It looked a lot better before I mowed it. To be fair 5 days was way to long to go between mows.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

5 days was a few 2 many days between mows. Not to bad. Best I can measure it is being cut at .375".


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

It has been a while since I posted a picture. My spot that I dug all the concrete out of has finally filled in. I know it is no show stopper lawn on here but I do have a lot of neighbors comment on it, walk on it and touch it.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

Nothing special. I am really happy to see a nice deep green color for the Bermuda.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Really stands out from your neighbors!


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

Keepin It Reel said:


> Really stands out from your neighbors!


 :lol: :lol: 
Yes. The guy on the right refuses to cut his lawn shorter than 3.5". The guy on the left had a picture from last year in October. His grass was already going dormant and ours was still green.

Your backyard and pool turned out incredible.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

kc8qpu092200 said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> > Really stands out from your neighbors!
> ...


Thank you sir. Next year will be fun. Plan to add a putting green with a little chipping area.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

Not sure how many more cuts will be left this year. So far it's holding onto a nice green color. The cut around the tree is the lowest setting on the mower. I believe it was at .625" and that is what I was cutting the front lawn at most of the summer. It hot away from me once so I cut it at the next level.


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

Ha ha. Wow I haven't posted in here in a while. Here is a pic from this morning. Grass was cut last night.


----------

